# Books, resources on roasting



## Bev (Feb 18, 2020)

I've been roasting on a gene for a couple of months. Really, really enjoying the experimental side of it. Looking for any recommendations you folks might have on any books you've found helpful to get a bit more into the nitty gritty of roasting. YouTube has some good stuff and I've come across some good forums, but wondering if any of you have found any books helpful?


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

scott rao's books are a great start. these are

The coffee roasters companion

Coffee roasting best practices

you may want to look at the mill city roasters youtube channel as they go through everything about roasting. its a long time investment but well worth the viewing. I would start with the "roaster school - Season 1" videos.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Another vote for Mill City's Youtube videos.


----------



## Bev (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for the tips- I stumbled across Scott Tao's books and blogs since I posted this. I'll give Mill City Roasters a look too 👍


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Roast rebels has some good alternative profiles to try. The 6mins @150 + high heat for a yirgacheffe really works well. Also has good profiles for the main geos/processes/altitudes. Malabar one is good to observe due to special features of that bean.

Perfect daily grind has great blog articles on roasting and blending concepts. They also explain quite well the chemistry of the process and break down your roast profiles into the 3 phases (does not correlate to gene cafe, but still interesting)

Coffee geek has some useful stuff and so does sweet Maria's.

All the books I have are quite generic, IMO, I have picked up more from google searches specific to what I wanted to know than any of the books I have.


----------



## OwGr33 (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow, I love coffee, but I didn't know there were so many good roasting books out there. This is very useful information for baristas) I think I can find them online in pdf format https://yourcoursetextbook.com and start reading today in the evening. I wonder what roasting method do you prefer? I didn't feel the difference between coffee from the store and what is prepared in a coffee shop before I started to work as a barista. Now I can recognize good coffee even with my eyes are closed. Most of all, I like medium roasting, naturally when it is fresh. Thank you again for your book advice!


----------

